# John Deere A (Help)



## Tau44 (Dec 7, 2003)

Hello,

On a 1949 John Deere A can you put a wide front axle on it. If you can add a wide front axle. Are they easy to find to purchase? What would one cost?

Thanks,

Tau44


----------

